
Shit HN Says - edward
https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says
======
joshvm
Reminds me of 4chan's opinion of HN:
[http://rbt.asia/g/thread/S38087806](http://rbt.asia/g/thread/S38087806)

~~~
cousin_it
Thanks! I enjoyed your link much more than the OP. The 4chan version is
consistently funny, while the OP is more like funny, SRS, funny, SRS, funny.
That's interesting to SRS/SJW kind of people, but I try not to hang out where
they hang out, they're too authoritarian.

~~~
morgante
SRS?

~~~
rodrodrod
"Shit Reddit Says" i.e.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ShitRedditSays](http://www.reddit.com/r/ShitRedditSays)

------
jiggy2011
"It should be something like Java bytecode. Except not actually Java bytecode,
because Java bytecode was made specifically for Java."

Don't really see anything wrong with this one. Although one can't see the
context in which this comment was made.

~~~
dllthomas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654065)

~~~
mrottenkolber
Oh my god these are real? Hah! :)

~~~
dllthomas
I've not been able to find the one about big-O being premature optimization...

~~~
mrottenkolber
deleted? ;)

------
robinhoodexe
"GNU Screen is great. The only downside is that it can't persist through a
machine restart."

~~~
Daviey
This isn't crazy... checkpoint restart for something like this is viable..
infact, I think people are doing it.

------
sitkack
I would like to request a Markov Generator of this.

BTW, enjoy the fun while it lasts because this isn't long for the front page.

~~~
dsirijus
If it were to remain unflagged this time around, I think it would show that HN
is reaching some kind of social maturity.

Let's just wait and see.

~~~
jiggy2011
Why?

~~~
dsirijus
Because the content really is hillarious, breaks the HN bubble a bit and is
tightly related to this particular community.

To take that kind of joke badly shows immaturity and potentially some other
psychological disorders, if one would try to ascribe them to community as
opposed to individual.

------
robinhoodexe
Related:

[http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/](http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/)

------
pestaa
Most patterns I see there involve JavaScript, Ruby, MongoDB and lots of
incompetent morons.

I think I couldn't bear with the "Shit Internet Says" version.

~~~
minikites
Don't forget the heavy discrimination against women.

~~~
dsirijus
Or never-ending _" Hey, ever heard about SSH config files!?"_. :D

------
mcguire
" _Why the hell should I worry about text encoding before sending a string
into a TCP socket..._ "

" _Well, TCP is a very simple protocol_ "

" _Most of the time, if you 're thinking about big-O, you're practicing pre-
mature optimization._"

This stuff is _Golden_! I may have to start paying attention to twitter again.

------
pvnick
>Am I the only person that gets annoyed when I read "an order of magnitude"
and the article doesn't mention whether it’s binary or decimal

I thought I was the only one! Seriously, that kind of ambiguity is on par with
the imperial/metric issues that destroyed the Mars climate orbiter back in
'99.

~~~
nthj
Conversations would be very tedious if we did not permit ourselves to rely on
conventions.

------
rabino
This is really funny. But it should be a HN thread instead of a twitter
account, so we can vote.

~~~
obituary_latte
Someone should create a subhacknewsit hn/shithnsays.

~~~
Robadob
This subreddit comes up when you search certain ones, the posts link back to
the actual comments to.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/shns](http://www.reddit.com/r/shns)

------
sillysaurus3
The internet seems a bit obsessed with this kind of thing. From /r/cringepics
to this, the goal seems to be to make fun of other people. It's like an
extension of highschool:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7690995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7690995)

I'm genuinely curious, what takeaway is there other than "Ha ha, look at that
idiot"?

Some say that it indicates social maturity:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7690934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7690934)

I don't understand how making fun of people is socially mature. Or is that not
the goal here?

~~~
adambard
The tweets individually could be seen as digs at people, although they are
(hopefully on purpose) not attributed.

Taken together I like to think it helps everyone realize that HN is a clique,
albeit a generally knowledgeable, inclusive, and well-educated one. The HN
community is no more immune to the sort of groupthink that inspires the
thoughts published in the twitter feed than any internet community, and it
never hurts to be aware of the fact.

------
InclinedPlane
[https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says/status/412810234994757632](https://twitter.com/shit_hn_says/status/412810234994757632)

"I personally have been a PHP developer since 2001, I haven't maintained any
bad code"

If I ever worked with someone who said something like that I'd either demand
they be fired or quit immediately.

------
miralabs
"I've long felt that type safety is largely a solution to a problem that
doesn't really exist."

this made me LOL #lol

~~~
andybak
Oh. That was the one I came closest to agreeing with. :-|

------
sidcool
Everyone on HN (including me) would be like "I don't say such silly stuff,
others do!"

------
hacknat
I love the order of magnitude one, but I think whoever said it was probably
trying to be funny.

------
gjvc
this shows that there are massive inefficiencies in this market

------
dsirijus
previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4375342)

------
lmedinas
I hope it gets more updates.

------
etfb
Now I want to say something oblivious so I can be anontweeted too!

------
coldcode
Most of everything on HN is shit. But we read it anyways all day long.

------
Nux
Followed! Hilarious stuff. :-)

------
QuantumChaos
omg, I can't believe someone posted something inconsistent with feminism, or
your old school software engineering background. What a loser.

------
robinhoodexe
This. Is. Hillarious.

~~~
theforgottenone
Yup, I'm bookmarking this immediately. Of course we have to go deeper, so Shit
Shit NH Says is coming soon.

~~~
ggambetta
Shit Shit HN Says _Says_. Always close your parentheses!

